# How wet should the Substrate be?



## Danielle95045 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a 10 month old Sulcata. Thanks to the great advise of this forum over the last 6 months I have moved him from a 10 gallon aquarium to a homemade tort table 3'X4', and have changed his substrate from bark ( which the pet store told me to use) to coco coir (which I love and is easy to clean). Once a week I flip the soil and rehydrate the coco coir.

My question is how wet should I keep the substrate. It starts out wet but by Saturday the coconut is pretty dry, should I keep it wetter or do it more often? I am afraid that if its too wet that even with his table being 80-100 deg he will get wet and cold especially at night when the temp drops to 70-80? 
If someone has a little insite to proper substrate care I would appriciate the help. Thank you!


----------



## EKLC (Aug 1, 2012)

You want to have a wide variety of microclimates in your enclosure, so your tort can choose what he needs at the time. Wet areas should be warm, because a wet tort loses heat more quickly than a dry tort. lots of people here like to have a "humid hide" which can be an upside down tupperware near a heat source such as a ceramic heat emitter where the tort can enjoy shelter, ~85 degree temps, and increased humidity. Definitely leave some dry areas for him though. Especially at night and in the cool areas of the enclosure.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2012)

I like to keep it damp. But mine are also covered and kept warm. I think 70 is too cool for a 10 month old sulcata, in an open table with damp substrate. For my substrate, I just add water as needed.


----------



## Nixxy (Aug 1, 2012)

EKLC said:


> You want to have a wide variety of microclimates in your enclosure, so your tort can choose what he needs at the time. Wet areas should be warm, because a wet tort loses heat more quickly than a dry tort. lots of people here like to have a "humid hide" which can be an upside down tupperware near a heat source such as a ceramic heat emitter where the tort can enjoy shelter, ~85 degree temps, and increased humidity. Definitely leave some dry areas for him though. Especially at night and in the cool areas of the enclosure.



This is what I do.

I have a section where he basks that is rather dry, and a corner that is much more moist. Then the rest is pretty balanced.


----------

